# Kennedy Kraft Build



## TXflats92 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hey y’all, writing from Central Texas. Happened to find a 1971 13’6” Kennedy Kraft skiff about a year ago in TX for cheap on CL. Figured I would teach myself and build this little guy out. I know there have been some threads on here before about Kennedy Kraft and the daughter posts on here. Really want to hear what y’all think. Boat is super light, not done yet. This winter I’ll rig it out and paint the hull. Going to upgrade to a newer 20hp. Thoughts on a patina paint job?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

theres a thread on here with the og boat builders daughter i believe.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I owned one when living in saraland al. Bought it in Pensacola 1969, used it with a 35 mercury then with 50 mercury when I moved back to louisiana. Fishing out of Hopedale la. My first Florida skiff, good boat, tough, plywood cored floor. Had side mahogany console pulley steering, short shaft manual 50 mercury. Manual adjusted trim tabs. No trolling motors back then, just sculled from the bow with a short paddle.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

TXflats92 said:


> Hey y’all, writing from Central Texas. Happened to find a 1971 13’6” Kennedy Kraft skiff about a year ago in TX for cheap on CL. Figured I would teach myself and build this little guy out. I know there have been some threads on here before about Kennedy Kraft and the daughter posts on here. Really want to hear what y’all think. Boat is super light, not done yet. This winter I’ll rig it out and paint the hull. Going to upgrade to a newer 20hp. Thoughts on a patina paint job?


U did nice upgrades to the boat.


----------



## TXflats92 (Dec 25, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> U did nice upgrades to the boat.


Thanks. Taught myself along the way. You didn’t get airborn with a 35 and 50 on that boat?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

TXflats92 said:


> Thanks. Taught myself along the way. You didn’t get airborn with a 35 and 50 on that boat?


Airborne, why know, pulled dual slalom skiers off d bank with it. Trout fishing in la marsh. Ran nice, easy on gas.


----------



## TXflats92 (Dec 25, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Airborne, why know, pulled dual slalom skiers off d bank with it. Trout fishing in la marsh. Ran nice, easy on gas.


Did you run through any chop? How did it handle? I’m going to be using it on the TX flats/bays, there’s some chop when crossing the bays.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes I used it year round, remember it's a 13' skiff n it rode good for its size.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

What are the dimensions of the boat as I don't remember it was in 1969 when I bought it. Bottom width @ transom, height of sides.


----------



## TXflats92 (Dec 25, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What are the dimensions of the boat as I don't remember it was in 1969 when I bought it. Bottom width @ transom, height of sides.


Bottom width at transom is 48” and side height is 16”.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

TXflats92 said:


> Bottom width at transom is 48” and side height is 16”.


Thanks a bunch, never swamped or sunk with the larger outboards.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

You gonna show n tell results of performance n more photos?


----------



## TXflats92 (Dec 25, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> You gonna show n tell results of performance n more photos?


I’m in between motors right now. Sold my old 15hp and might be picking up a newer 20hp Mercury soon.

I did weigh the boat last week and came in right at 300#.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Gotcha thinking, 35 n 50 2 strokes, lil boat runs good.


----------



## TXflats92 (Dec 25, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Gotcha thinking, 35 n 50 2 strokes, lil boat runs good.


I’m thinking I’m going to try to stay as light as possible, looking at 20 or 25hp. I’m


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Did you pick up this boat in Bastrop?


----------



## TXflats92 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hoang said:


> Did you pick up this boat in Bastrop?


Hoang, I am in Bastrop and I did have it listed for sale a while back. I remember you reaching out.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Ah so you decided to keep it? I ended having to back out on purchasing a boat. Got real busy at work and side tracked. I'm just getting back into the boat bug again.


----------



## TXflats92 (Dec 25, 2018)

Well, finally got the Kennedy Kraft powered up. 
2005 Yamaha 25hp Short Shaft.
Did a lake test last week and ran really well. Got up on plane really fast.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Man I like that skiff. Looks like you did a great job with it. I was thinking a 25hp, should be about right.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

TXflats92 said:


> View attachment 69010
> View attachment 69012
> Well, finally got the Kennedy Kraft powered up.
> 2005 Yamaha 25hp Short Shaft.
> Did a lake test last week and ran really well. Got up on plane really fast.


Is that Lake Bastrop? I fished there when I was a kid and always loved that lake.


----------



## TXflats92 (Dec 25, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Is that Lake Bastrop? I fished there when I was a kid and always loved that lake.


Yes it is. I live in Bastrop.
Perfect little boat for that lake.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I’m in Austin, great restoration. Little story on Lake Bastrop. Power plant lake in the farthest west stand of east Texas loblolly pines in Texas, short drive from Austin, cool town. I’m out fly fishing one weekend morning on the backside of the lake with a friend and it’s perfect, throwing poppers along some reed covered shore, and then we hear it.....wake board a-hole, guy looks like he’s about to crash but manages to stay up right while almost crashing for a hundred yards, this huge obnoxious wake board boat Blairs “Eye of The Tiger” at an unbelievable volume.....he finally crashes, and we laugh our asses off. If you can’t stay upright on a wake board you should just try something like sitting in a lawn chair. From that day forward, when we see utter stupidity of any kind, we just say...”Eye of the Tiger”


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

TXflats92 said:


> Yes it is. I live in Bastrop.
> Perfect little boat for that lake.


Hidden gem, IMHO.

Since I live in Houston I love to fish Raven Lake at Huntsville State Park. Fairly similar I think only I don't recall any gators in Bastrop. Raven has a fair amount. But, it's got a lot of vegetation (especially lily pads), clear water, and not much pressure as the entire lake is a no-wake zone so the "go fast" turds don't bother. But there are monster bream and good bass. I love fly fishing it with big bass poppers around the lily pads.


----------



## jRJones1970 (Jun 19, 2018)

I have a Kennedy Kraft that my dad gave me before he passed and and in the preparation stage of doing a rebuild on it. I really like what you have done with yours. I was thinking something similar for mine but with a center console grab bar and seat with an extension on the tiller. I hope to someday convert to steering wheel. I would really appreciate any information you could provide on the core material you used and wether or not it is self bailing, etc. I am a true beginning at using fiberglass etc, but looking forward to this project. I’m in NW Florida, so if anyone knows the best places to purchase materials, I would Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## TXflats92 (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you I appreciate that. This was my first time using fiberglass as well. 
I have since sold the boar and have bought and sold too many to admit since then.
I used 1708 fiberglass with epoxy resin on top of 1/2” Marine grade ply for my decking. 
good luck with your build.
Not self bailing and a grab bar is what I wanted to do as well.


----------



## jRJones1970 (Jun 19, 2018)

Cool Thanks for the reply. I’m searching through the threads to find all the info I can so I can do this as best as I can. The transom was repaired a couple of years ago and did not work out well which is what has sparked this rebuild. So now I want to do the full transom replacement with the front and rear decks to make the boat more functional for me. If I can do this right I won’t have to spend tens of thousands on a new boat. 😀


----------

